# Poor old V



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Everyone seem to be taking the mick out the old greek god. How abouts everyone post a piccy. i don't recall too many adonis's at the TT meet I went to Â ;D

p.s. I'd post mine but granny may feint


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Pinky...you are so right on this! They are all cowards! But I am not and never was!!

I remember you only posted your photo before...because you are as good looking as me!! But nobody else has...they are all minging!

But I am so happy that everybody knows me now...I am the TT forum celebrity now! Vlastan with a capital V!!

Do you think I should post more photos then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

I have stuck my on the left. It looks kinda small and squished. Sort of like a chipmunk :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Good man...lets see how many more will have the balls now!!

Mingers...welcome to the TT forum!! Lets see you ugly faces boyz and your lardy bodies!! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Right!
I've updfated mine as well!! ;D

NEXT!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You've all seen my gorgeous face already. It'd be far too unfair to post it again, because there simply isn't enough of me to go around.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

> Everyone seem to be taking the mick out the old greek god. How abouts everyone post a piccy.


With you on that pinky....having had the worst pic of me ever posted on here against my will (with me in a very drunken state) just to take the piss out of me, I definately wouldn't take the P' out of V' on this one. There have been nicer ones of me but I prefer privacy...especially when I work for a motor insurance company and people here could be reading the forum! Not a good idea....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The glints from my newly polished car are only marginally brighter than those from my newly polished nappa.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did I scare everyone away or can no one see my post because of the reflection off my heed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry Kell I thought that was a promo pic for the new vin diesel movie AAA


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Youth with a capital Y...

the red haired firey devil is me.. the black haired guy is my mate. we were on holiday in Zante - no way is Aberdeen that sunny!! 










http://www.geocities.com/cs1ar/andynWayne_jiiiigs.jpg
just incase it doesn't work... hosting on geocities isn't too good..!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Neither piccie works AndyTT. Email it to me if you wish and i'll host it properly for ya. Oh and I promise not to send it to www.MingerorNot.com

[email protected]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I would put my piccie on but, alas, the gallery edit isn't accepting my password and Jae hasn't got back to me yet with a fix.

BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Mail it to moi as well BL. I promise not to dribble on it, just host it for you. ;D


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

> Neither piccie works AndyTT. Email it to me if you wish and i'll host it properly for ya. Oh and I promise not to send it to www.MingerorNot.com
> 
> [email protected]


They both work for me. Whether that is a good thing or not I won't comment on


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Mail it to moi as well BL. I Â promise not to dribble on it, just host it for you. Â ;D


Thanks Pinky, but does that mean you will have my photo for ever, because I was only intending on having it on for a short while and taking it off again.
I dont want it on my sig permanently.

BL
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Well I would delete it at your request BL. Bear in mind if you post it anywhere including the TT gallery, anybody can save it for posterity and keep it as long as they want.

Here's AndyTT's I found the geocities link works if you copy the link and past directly into url bar rather than clicking.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh beautiful Greece!! Just look at the colour of the sea!! Home...sweet home!! :'(


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Ahhh beautiful Greece!! Just look at the colour of the sea!! Home...sweet home!!


why not go back ?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

> why not go back ?


Maybe they wont let him?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will...one day!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There I am!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There you are!!

Blimey Lisa....are you 100% British...you look Greek to me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

pwhoar!!!! Move over Tomb Raider!! BL is in town ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

100 % English (but am often mistaken for Italian never Greek!

BL
x


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Cheers Pinky, i'll get some pics hosted on my other site soon. including one of my car now its stopped raining here!

Vlastan, you should take your TT to Zakynthos, those roads would give you a fair challenge!!

!boy is it scary seeing me looking back ... at... me...

Andy :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Italian and Greek women are very similar! It is difficult to see a difference between the two.

I really love this thread that people finally decided to come out!!

I own a big thank you to Kevin Powell that started this with my photo. :-*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

> Italian and Greek women are very similar! It is difficult to see a difference between the two.
> 
> I really love this thread that people finally decided to come out!!
> 
> I own a big thank you to Kevin Powell that started this with my photo. Â :-*


m8 my missus is half cypriat and I can tell you the difference is that greek men are all probably deaf as posts from listening to the high pitched screaming that is common in such households. At least the missus's other half is irish so she passes out pissed before my eardrums implode 

Thankyou for honouring us with the piccy BL. You look very fine


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Cheers Pinky, i'll get some pics hosted on my other site soon. including one of my car now its stopped raining here!
> 
> Vlastan, you should take your TT to Zakynthos, those roads would give you a fair challenge!!
> 
> ...


I think that challenge will be not to damage the 19" alloys in pot holes!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> that people finally decided to come out!!


coming out as well...

Group therapy next ...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i dont think you look Greek Lord V :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil,

What do you think I look then?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

ahh....   ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Well I would delete it at your request BL. Bear in mind if you post it anywhere including the TT gallery, anybody can save it for posterity and keep it as long as they want.
> 
> Is that True??


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

or just getting the TT there in the first place...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

BL - right click your piccy and select "save target as"

and lo' the pic is yours for keeps.

almost legal.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> BL - right click your piccy and select "save target as"
> 
> and lo' the pic is yours for keeps.
> 
> almost legal. Â


It's gotta go then
BL
x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa,

Why are you so worried about someone having your photo?

You are not afraid of black magic are you?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

you could do some flash and have a nasty message appear when someone right-clicks your pic?! or is that just a bit too nerdy for last thing on a Monday! hehe.

tattie bye then.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan I dunno it just doesn't feel right. Did you save it?

BL
x


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

she has gone Lord V you must be gutted :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is is a safe place now Lisa! Don't worry...nobody will ever see it!!

Phil...it's OK, I Lisa's photo is in a safe place now!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

under your pillow


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You are joking?
BL
x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually, it is stored electronically! So I will have to take the laptop under my pillow tonight!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

lmao ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

awww. doesn't she look cute... squiggly hair n all..

just a shame it's not strawberry blonde! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bah I missed it


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

perhaps Vlastan could lend you his laptop


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Cute black short haired and very nice smile....I think this picture will be in millions of house computers by now  ....thank God I saved it on time ;D

Just joking 

Cheers


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

same er


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Pinky
Why do you think that i might faint ??? ???
The only suprise i had was when you once mentioned your age , think you said 26ish .
That was a shock :
I thought you were a LOT older, cos sorry to say this but you sound GRUMPY, a lot of times. Sorry :-*
LOL GRANNY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Gran, not all us oldies are Grumpy ! 

;D John


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John 
I know that but Pinky is Grumpy,


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

> John
> I know that but Pinky is Grumpy,


 :-X :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh we all know that, but dont let him hear you say it, otherwise he'll get grumpy. 8) John


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Pinky
I know your lurking, i can feel you grumping. 
WHY R U GRUMPY.
YOu have a nice wife , a nice car do you still have the bike ??? so why the HUMP ???
LOL GRANNY


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now we've made him cry....cheer up Pinky, getting attention is better than being ignored, it could be worse you could be Greek and fond of starfish ! ;D
John


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

> Pinky
> I know your lurking, i can feel you grumping.
> WHY R U GRUMPY.
> YOu have a nice wife , a nice car do you still have the bike ??? so why the HUMP ???
> Â Â Â Â Â Â LOL GRANNY


It's da bell's!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually my last off left it looking like this.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Pinky
Hello love.
That room needs a tidy up.
Are you being a happy teddy yet.
C'mon smile or else you'll get lines then you'll have to have Botox jabs .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

(Guess the hump is the permanent back protector )W O W pinky , thats some pre-bend in those forks, guess you got a good flinging off then ? Did you re-build ? or write off ? What about yourself too ? Ouch, dont tell me a car driver who said "Sorry didnt see you"  John


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

That was a while back now carol. Don't even own that room no more. And the blood stains shifted with a good scrub. I'm smilin look ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

> (Guess the hump is the permanent back protector )W O W pinky , thats some pre-bend in those forks, guess you got a good flinging off then ? Did you re-build ? or write off ? What about yourself too ? Ouch, dont tell me a car driver who said "Sorry didnt see you" Â  John


 Speed ramp at 50mph. So yes to be blatant it was a HUMP and a half :-X :-/. Not as spectacular as the time I hit a breeze kerb stone that had fallen off a council lorry smack in the middle of a blind bend :/, went over that eveil knievel stylee, bth boots pointing at the sky with me facing the clocks, remounted, hit a cambered traffic island and leaped back into the air towards an oncoming artic coming across a flyover bridge. Fortunately I recovered a second time and managed to brake on a flat and buckled front wheel and ditch it at the side of the road before taking out the armco(20ft above a14) :/.

Sounds dramatic, but was a regular affair the way I ride unfortunately. Last accident was totally down to my own hooliganism, noone else was hurt or endangered gladly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So are we going to see any more photos of brave people or not...Vek dissappeared for good...What a wimp!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Pinky
I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy ;D ;D ;D
I just knew that you really wern't a Bad tempered VGrumpy pink long snuffly snouted vark.
Your re christened Mr Happy Pig.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Thankyou carol.

Back in Black


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

John
Say hello to Mr Happy Pig


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> So are we going to see any more photos of brave people or not...Vek dissappeared for good...What a wimp!! Â


you wouldn't want to see a picture of me - my TT is younger and much more beautiful

will however be out to play on 18th


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> you wouldn't want to see a picture of me - my TT is younger and much more beautiful
> 
> will however be out to play on 18th Â


T7...this is not a beauty contest! It is nice to know the people I talk to! You may send your photo to me only then if you wish!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My Granny says I have to say Hello Happy Pig, so Hello Happy Pig !
PS You aint borrowing my Triumph, you can't be trusted, stay on 4 wheels ! 8) John


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> My Granny says I have to say Hello Happy Pig, so Hello Happy Pig !
> PS You aint borrowing my Triumph, you can't be trusted, stay on 4 wheels ! 8) John


No worries m8.. I only like fast bikes anyways


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And ps Happy Pig, that was some rebuild you did !bet you found you had some bits left over ! ;D John


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

> And ps Happy Pig, that was some rebuild you did !bet you found you had some bits left over ! ;D John


hehe.. there's always a few odd bit's left over  Then again cutting down on weight is always a good thing eh V


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Then again cutting down on weight is always a good thing eh V


Absolutely!! I totally agree with this!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha, thats why he's fond of emptying his tank often !  John


----------

